
Microsoft’s New Surface Pro Tablet Is Stellar Hardware Weighed Down by Windows - sevendig
https://www.fastcompany.com/40433424/microsofts-new-surface-pro-tablet-is-stellar-hardware-weighed-down-by-windows
======
rbanffy
Is the boot locked? Can it run an OS that doesn't "weight it down"?

